# tog ink



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Anybody use TOG inks and if so how are they? Thanks , Roger


----------



## mr8500 (Jan 16, 2007)

plan b said:


> Anybody use TOG inks and if so how are they? Thanks , Roger


I have used them. They worked well for me. They have pretty good customer service also.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I just ordered from them, and they seemed very nice. ... JB


----------



## rickcaspari (Oct 25, 2006)

I've been using TOG sub ink in my C88 and really like the brightness of their colors.The only problem I'm having is that I can't print any grey color without having a purple hue to it.I don't think it's the ink it's just that I don't have any color correction software.I'm just using Printshop 20.If I can find out how to correct this purple-gray color I'll be OK.I've made over 300 full page prints with TOG in my C88 without the first clog.I'm also using cheap refiilable carts from inkjetcarts.us and they are working great.Rick


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I like TOG because they are standing up to the "big bully' of the dye sub industry. I won't even say the S word. ... JB


----------



## LeT (Feb 23, 2007)

I use TOG and haven't had any issues with their ink. I love their price, I love their lawsuit! 

I just replaced 3 of 4 colors and there wasn't *one drop of ink* left in any of the cartridges unlike the _other_ brand where I once ended up with almost a half tank leftover on one color and quarter tank on others. Might as well open the window and just throw my money out!

Go TOG!


----------



## devotid (Jan 31, 2008)

well they lost heir lawsuit. it seems like they kind of rolled over on the dollar or something. "we sold our ink supply division" what the hell do i do now? i have to change to a different ink? 

common.

anybody have any advice as how to slowly change over to a new ink for sublimation? i have two epson 3000's with the clear long refillable carts.(with the little funnels)

im good on the colors but am out of black. can i just get some artanium they are offering at a discount and just mix it with the other colors.

i doubt it.

i JUST put 500 into this ink system to find this out. i guess it was to cheap to be real.

please any help on how to go about a slow change over if its possible would be greatly appretiated. 

Thanks
kevin


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

devotid said:


> please any help on how to go about a slow change over if its possible would be greatly appretiated.


Each ink has a different profile, so mixing would create a new ink blend that would not be compatible with either profile. You could profile your new mix I suppose, but not sure it would be worth the effort. I hate to say it, but your probably looking at buying a full set of inks and replacing them all at once.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I agree with Ross. I just posted a similar thing here - http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t50307.html. You might also want to check if you have to run cleaning fluid through your cartridges, ink lines and print head before you add in the ArTainium ink. I am not sure if the two inks are fine being mixed or if they will clog up.

All of this is probably going to create a black market for former TOG customers. Maybe you can contact them and see if you can buy their remaining ink. Otherwise, everyone is going to land up throwing ink away if the colors don't look good mixing and matching multiple inks - which is expected.

Good Luck.

Mark


----------



## gametimedesign (Jun 6, 2007)

I just spoke with another rep at Sawgrass and her name was Tina. I posed the same question to her in regards to the mixing of TOG inks and Artainium inks and she stated that it is ok. She stated also that the she has had a few customers who use cartridges mix their current TOG Cartridges with Artainium cartridges.
I guess I will give it a shot as my inks run out, I will just replace them with Artainium inks and see where it goes.


----------



## LeT (Feb 23, 2007)

gametimedesign said:


> I just spoke with another rep at Sawgrass and her name was Tina. I posed the same question to her in regards to the mixing of TOG inks and Artainium inks and she stated that it is ok. She stated also that the she has had a few customers who use cartridges mix their current TOG Cartridges with Artainium cartridges.
> I guess I will give it a shot as my inks run out, I will just replace them with Artainium inks and see where it goes.


Oh man, this stinks! 

Anyway, when I originally changed over from the other brand to TOG, I had to run a few head cleanings (not the cheapest solution) to get the TOG ink completely into the system and then it was fine. For me, the colors weren't correct until I ran the cleanings. Just keep printing small 1/4" C-M-Y-K blocks until the colors print correctly to the profile.


----------



## ckowalke (Apr 18, 2008)

*C88 refillable cart problem*

Actually, I do have a problem I need help with... I have a Epson C88+ and got refillable carts. 3 of the cartridges fill just fine and are recognized by the printer. But the Cyan cart is not getting accepted. The only difference I can see is that there is not any ink in the "circular area" on the side of the cart that does not work. How can I remedy this?


----------



## PRIMJET (Jul 25, 2008)

LeT said:


> I use TOG and haven't had any issues with their ink. I love their price, I love their lawsuit!
> 
> I just replaced 3 of 4 colors and there wasn't *one drop of ink* left in any of the cartridges unlike the _other_ brand where I once ended up with almost a half tank leftover on one color and quarter tank on others. Might as well open the window and just throw my money out!
> 
> Go TOG!


Sublibrite didn't lost SAWGRASS bought before to lost it's not same


----------



## PRIMJET (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: C88 refillable cart problem*



ckowalke said:


> Actually, I do have a problem I need help with... I have a Epson C88+ and got refillable carts. 3 of the cartridges fill just fine and are recognized by the printer. But the Cyan cart is not getting accepted. The only difference I can see is that there is not any ink in the "circular area" on the side of the cart that does not work. How can I remedy this?


Try to teak off the cable from the electricity and start again. 99% of the case it's enough. If not buy an other auto-resetable chip


----------



## LeT (Feb 23, 2007)

PRIMJET said:


> Sublibrite didn't lost SAWGRASS bought before to lost it's not same


Huh?


----------



## ckowalke (Apr 18, 2008)

I found my answer and here it is:
When the "circle" in the cartridge does not have ink in it, it needs to be primed. To do this, you take a refill plunger with the needle-nose off, place it in the air hole of the cartridge while leaving the ink port closed, and push air into the cartridge. This forces the ink to move into the "circle" area. Once I did this simple proceed, the C88+ accepted the cartridge without any problem!


----------

